# Neon Alien



## Railman (2. Juli 2001)

Wie mach ein neon grünes Alien.


Hilfe !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scalé (2. Juli 2001)

Ich denk mal du spielst da auf ein benutzerbild an.
das ist ein teil eines fonts.
Ich weis nur den namen grad net 
sag den ma einer


----------



## Prailer (2. Juli 2001)

Alienator, der mit seinem Benutzerbild hat irgendwo ein Link, wo du den Font in einem Zip runterladen kannst.


----------



## JU. (2. Juli 2001)

also mit eueren Fonts kann ich euch nicht helfen...
aber jetzt kommts : ich hab nen Alien gefunden.. der sich in meinem Mülleimer befand... dann hab ich ihn ganz schnell gerettet


----------



## JU. (2. Juli 2001)

aus dem oberen Bild hab ich dann dies gemacht... hab leider nur die falsche Oberfläche genommen


----------



## JU. (2. Juli 2001)

hubs... da fehlten ja noch die Augen 
 Was hab ich mir wieder nur gedacht?


----------



## JU. (2. Juli 2001)

wie findet ihr meine Aliens
ist der 1. der 2. oder der3. besser?


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (2. Juli 2001)

bitte benutz die edit funktion auf dem board, danke


----------



## Railman (3. Juli 2001)

*Danke !!!*

Vielen Dank für das Alien. Find ich echt nett von dir.


----------



## snow crash (3. Juli 2001)

*das grüne fremde ding...*

joa...das alien sieht ganz nett aus*gg* ich persönlich würde das 3. als das esthetischste, das 2. als das grauenerregenste und das 1. als das neongrünste bezeichenen...

sehen aber alle drei recht fett aus! krass lob von mir...

ya snow


----------



## Prailer (3. Juli 2001)

*@ Railman*

Wenn du mal im ICQ bist, erreich mich per 60607551, dann schicke ich dir den Alienathor Font.


----------

